
Singapore needs sand, but its neighbors refuse to sell - howard941
https://qz.com/1659107/malaysia-has-stopped-selling-sand-to-singapore/
======
zeristor
I assume this doesn't need to be the construction quality grade sand does it?
Couldn't sand from deserts be used for this?

~~~
Allamann
Sand is not sand. Sand from the dessert is usually very smooth due to
environmental factors and therefore not suitable for construction or land
development because it will not be as solid tighten together as more rough
sand. That's the paradox behind the fact that states surrounded by dessert in
the middle east import sand to be able to build their scyscrapers. And that's
also the reason why sand is a limited resource and for people stealing sand in
the pacific area.

~~~
zeristor
If they’re just doing bulk infill then I assume there’s no reason to need the
sharp sand, over the rounded sand from deserts.

------
mariushn
Or build floating structures... 2nd Venice.

